# 12 months since my last blog post....



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

....and nothing has changed. In fact I think it has got worse 

So instead of wishing everyone a mery christmas and a happy and peaceful new year....

******** ****** ***** **** ******!!!!!

:war:


----------

